# 21rs Tow Vehicle



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

First post , and of course needing opinions or direction . My wife and I just bought the Outback 21RS and pick it up next weekend . From other posts here I figure I need to do the ring and pinion as my truck , a 2004 Silverado regular cab , short bed has 3.42 gearing , oh , yeah 4.8 L motor .

Figured the motor would be fine as it has very much more noticeable power than my 97' Z71 with the 5.7 motor and 3.73 gearing . The Z71 is on its way out as its getting a lot of miles plus as I said , is gutless although it runs good , the same as when new .

The 2004 is my daily driver so I figure the 3.73 gear ratio would be the way to go and still keep as much of my mpg as possible , I assume the 4.10 would be even better for towing but might really kill the 20-21 mpg I get now , any thoughts on this ?

I was really surprised at reported tongue weights being almost double the advertised ! My hitch is rated for 1200 lb tongue and 12,000 lb total with a WD hitch , the weight of trailer max is under 5000lb , but with a tongue weight of 800 lbs. is this hitch good or should I have gone heavier ?

Gonna wait and see on the gearing as the truck may surprise me , figure it will be ok until I hit a good grade . Any reasons why I should not have the work done at a axel shop as compared to the dealer ? Figure as with everything else the dealer will be more expensive .

Thanks in advance for your help and really glad my wife found this site although much earlier would have been better . action

Dan


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dan 
Not sure about the Silverado's 4.8L 3.32 gearing , but I can tell you my initial setup was an '03 f150 4.6 v8 3.31 gears and it was a dog. Couldn't pull a 21rs to save it's life. I also checked into regearing and was told by 3 separate (ford and non-ford ) mechanics there is not enough room in there to regear from 3.31 to anything.

So after owning the 4.6 for 6 months an opportunity enabled us to trade for an '03 f150 5.4L v8 with 3.55 gears. We drove it for a year. Overall The 5.4 did ok on short trips , the motor was there but the tranny and 3:55 gears were not. I definately didn't feel comfortable taking the 21rs on a long haul. I'd like to hear others chime in here as for me if the silverado is anything like the fords I suggest instead of regearing *(if that is even possible with a 3.32)*, trade up if you can. In my opinion if the motor won't get ya the tranny will. That setup is just not meant for towing it was meant for gas mileage.

note: Sherry and I came to the conclusion at the end of last years camping season if we were going to tow out of state for longer hauls we needed a bigger rig than the 5.4 3:55. We have since rolled into a F250 6.8 V10 3:73. And to my total surprise (As long as I keep my foot out of it) the V10 is not the gas guzzling animal people try to make it out to be.

Now we are ready for a great Maine vacation!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I will oversimplify the answer and say that the truck is a dog....

Run the numbers yourself but the engine is small -- the gear ration is too little (nead at least a 3.72) -- and the trailer is too much for it...

you may get by but the moment you hit any hills at all you are going to feel it...

just my .02C ...

of course some folks think that you can actually tow with a Volkswagon -- especially the dealers -- so take my thoughts with a grain of salt...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Which truck are you planning to tow with?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm not sure where the 21RS max weight at 5000 lbs comes from.
The GVW on a 21RS is 5500 lbs, at least for my 2003 21RS.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Dan ,
A Tow calculator is pinned under Tow Forum to help you run your calculations
1999-2004 tow guides here








I found running mine with both my prevoius 4.6 3.31 and 5.4 3.55 setup you reach GCWR Before you exceed max tow. Dont forget to add weight for driver , passenger, gear, gas , water (8.x lbs per gal) etc.. Additionally I am a firm believer to tow safe you should stay within the 80% max tow rule parameter.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Scooter,

Thanks for the reference, I see the 21RS shows 6500 lbs gross, with carrying capacity of 1955.
The 2005 Keystone info I am looking at now shows 1510 carrying capacity with 3990 dry weight for a total of 5500.
Seems Keystone is geting more realistic on weights these days, I don't think the 21RS has changed at all.
Need to weigh mine soon!

Thanks,

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Nobody seems to have the same weight on the Outbacks , the brochure says 4300 (dry) on the 21RS , the sticker inside the trailer says 4600 . Elsewhere I've seen it stated at 3900 , think it was at Outback.com , must have been before any options . It amazes me these trailers are not weighed with options , some options listed are Oven , water heater , designer/comfort packages , table , tub surround, spare tire , jacks and the A/C . Guess more weight also from propane/ bottles and the batteries . Must be a lot up in the front to shoot the tongue wt from 425 to 800+ lbs . Thought I was getting a somewhat lighter trailer by going with aluminum construction , guess not . Was planning on towing with the 2004 1500 Silverado after having it regeared , looks like maybe I'll just trade it in on a gas guzzling beast .


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Some of the weight difference is. They state the weight as an no add on camper, then tell you the packages add more. Like the comfort package is 200 lbs and the designer package is 300 lbs. these add to the total weight and take away from the carrying weight.







They build them loaded, i am not sure why they play with the numbers.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Dan, 
I found if you add approx. 300lbs for all option shipped with outbacks to the stated brochure weight you have a more accurate representation. I cant recall specifically but for '05's the 3990 rings a bell. so that brings you closer to true weight of trailer of 4290 LBS. Aand the hitch stats are waaaaay off. Someone on the board recently weighed their 21rs and reported the stats back. if you can find the link this would give you precisely the numbers you need camping loaded to validate assuptions for the 2004 Silverado rig you have. .


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Just towed our 21RS 2,030 miles from Green Valley, AZ to Howell, MI with 2006 Mercury Mountaineer 4.6L (292 HP) AWD, 3.55 rear axle. There's some serious hills on that trip. Got weighed upon arrival. Total weight 11,150#

Spent more time at 3,000 RPM than I would like, and a few times at 4,000.

Wind speed & direction almost as much a factor as grade.

I rate the Mountaineer as "adequate".


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dan V,

That truck won't cut it. I think the motor is ok but I would go to 4.10 gears and skip the 3.73. My gas mileage during summer months is 15MPG all around town and up to 17.5mpg on the highway at 70mph. 
Many on this site have a 1/2 ton Chevy with 3.73's but have the 5.3L motor which is what 60 more horsepower? That is my basis for telling you to go to the 4.10's.

My Toyota Tundra tows my 21RS with a 245HP 4.7L V8 but does have the 4.10 in it which I feel makes all the difference in the world. I drive at about 62 MPH or just short of 3,000RPM with overdrive off. Gas mileage is right around 10mpg. I can stay up to speed easily on many hills throughout PA. IF I wanted to I could also tow at 70mph but that costs you big time in gas and for safety reasons isn't worth it.

I do happen to belive though that your Chevy will do a little better because Chevy has those motors tweaked real good for MPG. Always have!

You didn't describe your hitch to well but it sounds adequate from a weight persepective.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just checked the towing capacity in GM's trailering guide for 2004. Silverado 2wd with a 4.8L and 3.42 gears is rated for 6500 lbs trailer weight.....3.73 increases that to 7500 lbs. The 4.10 ratio was not offered in that truck (not to say it can't be done, they just didn't offer it from the factory). You maybe ok....but you will be pushing the limits.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Just checked the towing capacity in GM's trailering guide for 2004. Silverado 2wd with a 4.8L and 3.42 gears is rated for 6500 lbs trailer weight.....3.73 increases that to 7500 lbs. The 4.10 ratio was not offered in that truck (not to say it can't be done, they just didn't offer it from the factory). You maybe ok....but you will be pushing the limits.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]112559[/snapback]​


Gary,

Once again......You are the man with the GM Specs. What would we do without you!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I know I buck the status quo, but your chevy should work if properly setup with WD and sway control. If you always mountain climbing, then no. I tow a 29BHS with a chevy crew cab 1500 with the 5.3l and 3.42 rear. The truck has a tow haul mode which let's it shift later. I am slowed on hills, but cruise normally on my trips to south NJ. I have no problem towing at 65-70 but try to stay 60-65. My last 330 mile round tripper I actually got better mileage traveling faster, 11mpg instead of 10mpg. I know from the experiences I have had a 3.73 or 4.10 would be better, but when I purchased my truck it was this or nothing.

If your buying this weekend, get a good WD and sway setup and give it a try. If you feel it's not working, then start looking for another TV.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

After you get the camper, take it camping once. Then begin making the decision. We have a '06 28KRS Kargoroo. Pulled it home from the dealer with a '97 F150 4x4 reg cab long bed w/ 4.6L and factory towing package. (I'm not sure what the rear ratio is.) We were impressed with how well it pulled. We loaded up for our maiden voyage with our motorcycles and no water onboard. We knew with the water we would be over the tow rating of the truck but still under the max rating of the trailer. The truck pulled it well on mostly level surfaces. Once we got to some hills, it was evident that we needed more power. We never overheated or had any sway issues. The truck would have needed higher load rated tires and the hitch would need some adjustment to be just right.

We realized that we need some water in the tank for pit stops and to help balance the f/r weight of the trailer when we have our motorcycles in the "garage". That put us over the limits of the TV and the thought of that made us uncomfortable with the trips we were already planning.

We had already been looking at a truck a friend had for sale, and that along with the extended cab cinched the deal for us.


----------

